# What would you do with this corn crib?



## promiseacres (Nov 22, 2018)

So this is my favorite building on our new farm. It's a 1940's  80' x 28' grainary/corn crib. Has 3 stories, designed to store different grains. I know our plans and hope to share as we make the improvements. But as the appraisals showed it's value as ZERO!   I think on here we all could find a use for a 80' building. What's your ideas?


----------



## Rammy (Nov 22, 2018)

Can you convert it to a barn for animals? Or keep your farm equipment in, like tractors and bushhogs? Or how about one big hay barn? Feed storage? Lamb kidding or goat kidding maternity ward.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 22, 2018)

Not exactly sure how a "corn crib" works, or how it's laid out inside, structural, etc. Pretty obvious that the walls aren't solid and are designed for continuous air flow. Looks like a concrete foundation so I assume there's a concrete floor inside? What are the heights of the ceilings on the three levels? Might not be able to fit heavy farm machinery inside... Can you share some inside pics?


----------



## Rammy (Nov 22, 2018)

Thats a good idea. Make it one big garage.


----------



## Carla D (Nov 22, 2018)

That is a very promising building there. Being you are in Indiana I’m thinking you can get a bit cool during winter time. It may not be severe, I don’t know. But from the size of the front doors it looks about as tall as ours . We can’t fit huge equipment in ours, but we can fit a grain mill, a bobcat tractor and some medium tractors in it. You could possibly make some kidding pens, a couple of sick/isolation bays, maybe an access point so some animals can come in and out of the weather or cold. A months worth of hay, feed, supplies so they are easily available. A smaller area set up for when a vet may come to look at an animal or a showing room for anything you may possibly selling. A tool shed. That could be the bottom floor. Grain, hay, feed supplies on an upper level. An off the wall idea but what about a “man cave” or a “personal retreat” if the access to an upper level is fairly easy. Just a few ideas. It doesn’t have to be used for farm related activities either. In Wisconsin/Minnesota many older but sturdy structures are rented out as party space, or rent out sections to other people for storage. You have a whole lot of options, I think. Have fun with it. Use some creativity.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2018)

I would gladly take your ZERO worth building! How about some inside pictures? I like the idea of equipment for the first floor, hay on the second floor and maybe a play area on the 3rd floor.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 22, 2018)

Amazing how it is ZERO WORTH.... Guess they give away the stuff so you could build another like it????  Lots of possibilities... Hay storage would be a big priority for us for small square bales.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 22, 2018)

When we bought our place the house had zero value according to the tax assessor.


----------



## Rammy (Nov 22, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> When we bought our place the house had zero value according to the tax assessor.


Not anymore, huh? You both did a beautiful job on that property and your hard work shows.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 22, 2018)

Rammy said:


> Not anymore, huh? You both did a beautiful job on that property and your hard work shows.



Our taxes went up a bit last year.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 22, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> I think on here we all could find a use for a 80' building. What's your ideas?


1. Inspect the roof to see what it's true condition is...........roof repair can be a very large % of the cost of any re-purpose endeavor or project. 
2. Is there any machinery inside...belt elevator or screw conveyor?
3. Is it 'drive-thru'?


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 23, 2018)

Sides are all closed in with cement floors and a lower drive thru middle with a dirt floor.  The two upper stories have a wooden grain storage system in them. It's still set up to fill it with grain you can fill the top then the sides with different grain. 

Our plan includes opening the sides inside, hay on the west side, and rabbits (other critters??) and hay on the east. Also on the east side we want to add a full length lean to with another aisle, stalls and a tack room. Eventually we will remove the grain system and use the remaining loft for hay storage. We should be able to take hay wagons right through to unload or... leave. 
Yes I will get more photos.


----------



## Rammy (Nov 23, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> Our taxes went up a bit last year.


No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 25, 2018)

Some more photos. Need to measure it. Overall it's 80' x 28' aisle appears atleast 10'


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 25, 2018)

You may have already said but does it look structurally sound?  That is an awesome amount of space.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes it's sound. DH says may need roof work.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 25, 2018)

I am drooling over that barn! Y'all got the deal of the century! I can't wait for you to start on the house.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 25, 2018)

The options are vast... All a matter of what you need, and if you can marry that up somehow with a way to generate cash flow...


----------

